

How to make money on youtube QUICKLY by uploading television programs - kersaint
http://evrotone.blogspot.com/

======
scribble73
What the hell is this? It starts nowhere, it goes nowhere, it stops but never
ends. And it has NOTHING to do with YouTube or television or money. Why is
this here?

------
kersaint
k

